# hungry plate coral



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I caught my plate coral trying to eat a torch... 1 tentacle at a time!

I tried to get a good shot, the tentacle is caught in the track that conveys food to the mouth....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

my bubble coral and dendro are always trying to eat eachother.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> I caught my plate coral trying to eat a torch... 1 tentacle at a time!


I think it is way around

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Yikes! I had a hammer that was bothering everything around it. It even got one of it's tentacles in one of my duncan's mouths lol. I moved it to another tank hahaha.


----------

